# Cute Christmas gift from the grand kids.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2019)

We had a wonderful time with the grand kids and hope you had a happy holiday also.
I was presented with my very own sippy cup,complete with a metal straw and tiny brush for cleaning. I'm hoping they didn't think I really needed a sippy cup.. lol
I do have a tendency to make a cup of coffee or tea and sip all afternoon. This one stays hot for 6 hours so it will be a useful gift.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2019)

I love the cleaning brush for the straw!!!


----------



## Ronni (Dec 29, 2019)

Love this!

Ron and I have those kinds of cups for when we drink out on the porch in the summer.  Unbreakable and our wine or other beverages stay cold in the heat.  We have Yeti containers for our coffee which stay hot for hours!

Also my future set-daughter gave me a lovely pink sparkly one when she got married with my nickname and her marriage date.  It was very sweet!  

@Ruth n Jersey , just as a caution,  I don't know if yours came with washing instructions, but the one I got from my step daughter isn't dishwasher safe.  Well, the top is, but the writing on it will flake off if it's put in the dishwasher.  The others Ron and I use routinely are completely dishwasher safe because they're plain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for the hint Ronni. I happen to be one of those people who never owned a dishwasher but if I ever get one I'll write a note in my new little booklet my daughter gave me. First a sippy cup then this booklet. My kids are really making me feel my age. lol


----------



## Ronni (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks for the hint Ronni. I happen to be one of those people who never owned a dishwasher but if I ever get one I'll write a note in my new little booklet my daughter gave me. First a sippy cup then this booklet. My kids are really making me feel my age. lolView attachment 86102


That is priceless !!!!    I need one!!  Love your kids’ sense of humor!  I think they’d get along great with mine!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks for the hint Ronni. I happen to be one of those people who never owned a dishwasher but if I ever get one I'll write a note in my new little booklet my daughter gave me. First a sippy cup then this booklet. My kids are really making me feel my age. lolView attachment 86102


The trick will be remembering where you put the book!


----------

